#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  bs en 1993 1-1:2005

## szevenz

Good day everyone!



Do anybody have eurocode 3 aka bs en 1993 1-1: 2005???

Thanks in advance!  :Big Grin: See More: bs en 1993 1-1:2005

----------


## acier58

> Good day everyone!
> 
> Do anybody have eurocode 3 aka bs en 1993 1-1: 2005???
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi szevenz,

Welcome to this forum. :Encouragement: 

Your requested norm:

*BS EN 1993-1-1_2005_Eurocode 3*_ Design of steel structures  Part 1-1_ General rules and rules for buildings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank.

----------


## ckyamidis

Can you please re-upload the latest EN 1993-1-1 Eurocode 3 Please?
Thank you

----------

